# How high should I jump teddy?



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

Teddy is a one year old GSD who's growth plate haven't closed yet. the hight he jumps right now is twelve inches. i measured the hight to his elbows and it is 14 inches. Right now i stay away from the weave poles. i do the full hight A-frame once a week in agility class. Should i stay away from the A-frame? I think its ok once a week but I want everyones opinion on that. I am just wondering if 12 is to high. I think its ok because the hight to his elbows are 14 but what do you guys think?


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

12 inches should be just fine!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree 23 inches should be okay. 

You can start weave poles now depending on method you use. If you use channels you can start them at about 12 inches apart and close them about an inch every few days. You can also start 2 x 2 and work on entrances.


----------



## Teddy12312 (Sep 4, 2013)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> I agree 23 inches should be okay.
> 
> You can start weave poles now depending on method you use. If you use channels you can start them at about 12 inches apart and close them about an inch every few days. You can also start 2 x 2 and work on entrances.



I'm just doing channel weaves in our sequences. I haven't been moving them closer and I have worked on the entrance


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

12 inches should be ok for now!!!!:laugh:


----------

